# Opinon on Specialized Secteur Sport Compact



## Carbon footprint (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi All,

First post from a newbie. This is a great forum. Glad I found it. 

I am planning on commuting about 10 miles each way and would need to put a rack and pannier(sp?) and possibly fenders. I was initially towards the Allez but the the LBS recommended this bike since we cannot add the rack pannier to the Allez . Link below. 

Specialized Bicycle Components

I don't see any type of reliable reviews out there and would greatly appreciate any feedback. 

Thanks


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I have a Secteur, not the same model you are looking at, (I have a 2011 Elite Apex) but I will share my thoughts with you. It is a great bike, I use mine for everything from 10 mile commutes to 75 mile weekend rides. You could think of it as the Aluminum version of the Roubaix, a very good do it all bike. Here is a thread dedicated to the Secteur... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/no-love-secteur-i-love-my-new-2011-comp-232710.html . Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will do my best to answer them.

SS-


----------



## Carbon footprint (Mar 28, 2013)

SilverStar07 said:


> I have a Secteur, not the same model you are looking at, (I have a 2011 Elite Apex) but I will share my thoughts with you. It is a great bike, I use mine for everything from 10 mile commutes to 75 mile weekend rides. You could think of it as the Aluminum version of the Roubaix, a very good do it all bike. Here is a thread dedicated to the Secteur... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/no-love-secteur-i-love-my-new-2011-comp-232710.html . Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will do my best to answer them.
> 
> SS-



Thank you. I will take a look at the thread.


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a 2011 Comp Compact. I love it. The riding position is more upright, which works for me and the ride is pretty compliant for an aluminum frame.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

Same comment, I have a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex and enjoy it. A Roubaix is somewhere in the future; however, the Secteur is a good bike. It is not the lightest bike on the block, yet you can do far worst. The Secteur shines as a budget friendly alternative to the carbon fiber Roubaix which it was derived. You receive the benefit of the relaxed frame geometry and comfort with reasonable amounts of performance.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

looks like it gets carbon rear seat stays with Zertz now.... so it should be smoother than my 2010 Secteur Elite.

Sora 9-speed shifters got rid of the thumb shifters (which I loathe on the 8-speed version), so it should be a nice solid bike.

the wheels aren't the greatest, but you can always upgrade them down the road


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Carbon footprint said:


> and would need to put a rack and pannier(sp?) and possibly fenders.


Decent bike, but would not be my pick with those requirements.


----------



## Carbon footprint (Mar 28, 2013)

scottma said:


> Decent bike, but would not be my pick with those requirements.


Is it not possible to put Rack, Pannier and fenders on this bike? Would you recommend anything else in particular. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Carbon footprint said:


> Is it not possible to put Rack, Pannier and fenders on this bike? Would you recommend anything else in particular.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


it's possible for the rear, but it's not a heavy duty frame made for carrying heavier stuff.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Its a "sport" bike. Not lots of clearance for mounting fenders, or provisions to mount racks. You would want more of a touring/commuting bike.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

If you are still investigating this here is more the type of bike to look at

Specialized Bicycle Components

It has fender and rack mounts and clearance for them.


----------



## Carbon footprint (Mar 28, 2013)

scottma said:


> If you are still investigating this here is more the type of bike to look at
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> It has fender and rack mounts and clearance for them.


Thanks for taking the team to look into it. That is a good option. I will try a test ride on it. 

Here is another one I tested which really liked. It is a cheaper cousin of the Expert disk compact. I saw a review by a rider with pictures on the specialized website that showed fenders and rack. I am not planning to carry heavy stuff. A laptop and change of clothes (for work) primarily. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

That looks like a good option. The disc model has wider stays and fork, 28c tires. Check out both and see what you think.


----------



## moaunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I just purchased Secteur sport compact. It works great for my commute using Pak Rak, there type of seat post connection bags are good options:

Amazon.com: Bicycle seatpost-mounted Commuter Rack & Quick-release Commuter Bag: Sports & Outdoors


----------

